# Turkey, May or September?



## patty5ia (Sep 21, 2010)

We want to go to Turkey next year, May or September?  Will add on to a Rick Steves tour, extra days in Istanbul and a couple Greek Islands.  Any suggestions for me as to the time and islands to visit?


----------



## caribbeansun (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't know that there's a huge difference between May and September in terms of weather.  We were there in early September and it was very nice, very hot but still very nice.

Suggest you consider staying in the Sultanahmet area as it is close to many major attractions, great dining, etc.

We used a guide by the name of Kagan Kosagan for a couple of days and he was outstanding.  Their website can be found here  - very knowledgeable and very reasonable cost.

Being in that part of the world almost requires a visit to Ephesus including the terrace houses - a truly great historical site.

It's a great part of the world and somewhere we are very happy we visited.


----------



## janefermatt (Nov 1, 2010)

The peak season is the national holiday time from July to mid-September. It’s best to visit before or after this period to avoid the crowds and also the mosquitoes. Snowfall between November–May could hamper tourism in eastern regions. 
_________________________________________________________
You can know more about villa by visiting villa ibiza | location majorque


----------

